# Plastisol transfers in california?



## craig13 (Aug 25, 2011)

I've looked far and near and cannot, for the life of me find a custom plastisol supplier in California? Is there anyone that will make custom plastisol transfers in California? Not that there isn't anyone out there in the US, but it all has to do with turnaround time. I'm so close to giving up screen pronting and going into the plastisol transfer business. Any interest?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

With the shipping options available today the location isn't really very important. Some points in California will take as long for shipping as other places throughout the country.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

What kind of turn around time do you need?.....Some of the eastern companies have 1 days service and offer 2 day air at ground rates.....Look on this list for a few in the west... spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=pkQjJPlThfo_-PmJjgISnDA


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Instagraph is in CA Custom Heat Transfers | Insta Graphic Systems

Wild Side is in CA Wild Side | Quality Heat Applied Graphics Since 1979

Horizon Products is in CA Horizon Products: Custom Heat Transfers Low Minimum Quick Turnaround

Found in the spreadsheet Royce linked to above


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

BTW, the spreadsheet is posted in this thread:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


----------



## suzamac (Mar 18, 2008)

Rodney said:


> Instagraph is in CA Custom Heat Transfers | Insta Graphic Systems
> 
> Wild Side is in CA Wild Side | Quality Heat Applied Graphics Since 1979
> 
> ...


Horizon offers quick turn-around but Insta and Wildside don't offer very fast turn-around the last time I checked. To confirm that all is well at Horizon, call them and have them fax their latest price list. Bob is the main guy there. We did a lot of business with them before we sold our business.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

www.heattransferwarehouse.com has a 2 day turn, sometimes faster.


----------



## craig13 (Aug 25, 2011)

proworlded said:


> With the shipping options available today the location isn't really very important. Some points in California will take as long for shipping as other places throughout the country.


You may be right, but where I currently get my plastisol transfers from, they will mail them out to me pretty much the same day I order. And this is for a custom design. A custom design that I emailed them that morning. They just can't go and grab 12 out of a bin. They're printing, and they're printing them fast. So cool, right? same day. but then it takes about 10 days to get to me here in california. I could pay for next day shipping and eat up all my profit while I'm at it, but that's why i asked about plastisol transfers in california.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

craig13 said:


> but then it takes about 10 days to get to me here in california.


Will your vendor ship by priority mail?...Cost should be under 10.00 and 2 to 3 days from the east coast...


----------



## pokerman (Nov 7, 2007)

Most of the large companies mentioned below are expensive and require large qty. 

I have been using a guy for 12 years...he's been in biz over 30. Try Gary at Exodus Enterprises 714.630.2827 in Anaheim, CA. AWESOME product, fast turn, reasonable price...SUPER easy to communicate with. Tell him what you want, when you need it, be specific, you'll get a great transfer......


----------



## craig13 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks, I'll have to check him out


----------



## llvlloon (Mar 14, 2013)

Craig, my brother owns a shop near LA that makes plastisol transfers so if you have any questions, I can probably help.


----------



## suzamac (Mar 18, 2008)

llvlloon said:


> Craig, my brother owns a shop near LA that makes plastisol transfers so if you have any questions, I can probably help.


Tell me more. I have a database of Plastisol providers that I would love to update with his info.


----------



## kraznuts (Apr 14, 2011)

thermaprint located in irvine CA

ask for artie and brent sent ya


----------

